# Throwing up hours after eating



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby has thrown up after her breakfast and lunch today, both about 4 hours after eating. When she throws up it looks like partly digested kibble mixed with undigested kibble. She is acting completely fine but hasn't ever had vomiting like this, so of course I am worried. I also just realized she only pooed once today, which was this morning. 

Is it normal for there to be undigested kibble in her stomach that many hours after she eats? 

Hoping she didn't get into something...


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Denali has a sensitive stomach and we've been through several upset stomach episodes with her, some worse than others. It does usually look as you describe, even hours after eating so I think that's normal. Usually when this happens but she's not showing any other symptoms, I don't worry as much. I either skip the next meal or give her a small portion and if she keeps it down for a few hours, will give her a little more. I make sure she drinks water too. 

I would just keep an eye on her and decrease or skip the next meal and see how she does. She probably ate something which didn't agree and just needs time to get it through the system. Obviously if more symptoms arise or she doesn't get better, call or visit the vet. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

dont feed her for a day. then put her on a bland diet. Which is white rice and boiled chicken. do this for a day or two and then slowly add her normal kibble to the bland diet. 

If at any time she continues to throw up be worried about dehydration and get her to a vet immediatley. check her capillary refill. by pressing on gums for a few seconds and make sure red color comes back quickly. also to test for dehydration grab skin on her shoulder or upper leg and lift it up. watch how quickly in snaps back to normal. if fast hydration is fine. If its slow she is dehydrated and get to a vet for some fluids. good luck

Joe


----------

